# Handling Your Dog on Halloween - Specific Training Exercise



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

What a great idea! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a great article, thanks for sharing it... Hmmm, time to think about Halloween plans...


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the article! I LOVE reading them. They are so helpful. I have been wondering what I should do with Luck on Halloween. I like the idea of having him sitting and the kids treating. I will definitely follow this.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks! Halloween (Howl-o-Ween) is my favorite holiday for training!  I personally love this exercise.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I am going to try this, and hope for nice cool weather otherwise my husband is gong to be complaining about the door being open and the a/c being on.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> Thanks for posting this! I am going to try this, and hope for nice cool weather otherwise my husband is gong to be complaining about the door being open and the a/c being on.


I was thinking just the opposite, that clearly the person who wrote this lives in a warm climate! We've been having highs in the mid 40s. I was hoping it would be really warm (like mid-50's, which is optimistic). I'm thinking I'll probably just have to keep the door closed.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Great article! Thanks!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Maya's Mom said:


> I was thinking just the opposite, that clearly the person who wrote this lives in a warm climate! We've been having highs in the mid 40s. I was hoping it would be really warm (like mid-50's, which is optimistic). I'm thinking I'll probably just have to keep the door closed.


I was thinking exactly the same thing... all well and good if you live in Cali, but here on the East Coast.... BRRRRRRRR! I'm excited that Halloween is on a Saturday this year!! Though we won't be able to do the drill as laid out, I'm planning for it to be a long, productive day of training!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Looking forward to the little trick or treaters!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing... all well and good if you live in Cali, but here on the East Coast.... BRRRRRRRR! I'm excited that Halloween is on a Saturday this year!! Though we won't be able to do the drill as laid out, I'm planning for it to be a long, productive day of training!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Guilty as charged! :curtain: It was 102 here on Friday! BUT, I will add that on years where it's been chilly enough to not want the door open, this still works depending on your doorframe situation. Lots of front doors (w/o screens or storm doors) can support a baby gate and still allow room for the door to open and be completely shut. There's an example of that set up in this segment on managing door-darting behaviors:

http://caninestein.blogspot.com/2009/08/preventing-door-darting.html


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Here in Ottawa the trick or treaters often have snow suits on under their costumes! However, I could totally do this here...no gates but great practice for stays! Casey loves Halloween...he thinks everyone is here to see him, of course! I will definitely make him do tricks for treats this year!


----------

